# Pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX for swaps.



## peppyuk (29 Aug 2011)

One pair of Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tyres that came on my Cube.
Covered about 400 miles. Super fast but they pick up to many punctures for my liking.
One of the tyres has a small slit, about 3mm across the tread, I assume this can be repaired.

Swap with anything bike related.


----------



## peppyuk (21 Oct 2011)

Bump
Anybody want these before I bin them?


----------



## stephec (23 Oct 2011)

What kind of roads do you ride on?

I've used original Ultremo R's, and R.1's without any deflation problems on both minor country and main roads.

Could be tempted by these if you don't want them, what colour are they?


----------



## cyberknight (24 Oct 2011)

I would have been interested as the tyres on my nice bike are shocking in the wet but i doubt i have anything worth swapping for them.

I bought some blizzard sports but the term "riding on chewing gum" another CC member used to comes to mind, ok for commuting but terrible for fast riding.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Oct 2011)

Just bought a pair for racing

and got loads of cycling stuff


----------



## peppyuk (28 Oct 2011)

stephec said:


> What kind of roads do you ride on?
> 
> I've used original Ultremo R's, and R.1's without any deflation problems on both minor country and main roads.
> 
> Could be tempted by these if you don't want them, what colour are they?




I ride some of hampshires finest pot-holed and broken up roads. Some of the cycle paths/tracks aren't all that much help either. I'm heavy to. 

These are black with white stripes. 

These ones.


----------



## stephec (29 Oct 2011)

Is there anything in particular you want for them Peppy?


----------



## peppyuk (30 Oct 2011)

Not really. Spares, upgrades, shiny bits. Feel free to offer anything bike or IT related.


----------



## stephec (31 Oct 2011)

Don't think I've got anything spare at the moment.


----------



## Scousegaz (4 Dec 2011)

Bike Horn, that shiny you can see your face in it


----------

